# What video formats are supported on Media Share for playback from PC to DVR/TV?



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm looking at buying a new HD camcorder and of course, there is no one video encoding standard out there for them. I'd really like to be able to put the videos on my PC's harddrive and then be able to play them on the TV via the HR20's media share options. 

So, what video formats are supported by the HR20's media share? I'm looking at one camcorder that shoots in AVCHD and another that shoots in MPEG-4 or H.264. Will I be able to play these video formats via media share on the HR20? Is the fact that the videos will be in HD also a problem?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can use MPEG2 video with Windows Media Player or a variety of formats using TVersity to transcode, including MPEG4. 

I'm going to move this to the High Definition DVR forum for more discussion.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You can use MPEG2 video with Windows Media Player or a variety of formats using TVersity to transcode, including MPEG4.
> 
> I'm going to move this to the High Definition DVR forum for more discussion.


Thanks. Sorry about the wrong forum.

Anyone know if the orignal files out of the camcorder are AVCHD. will TVersity transcode them to work on media player for HR20?


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

I am trying to use TVersity to move a video over to my HR20 via media player, but it fails even with transcoder set to always.

I believe it is the AC3 audio that is the cause, but have not found a solution to change that to Mpeg1 within the Mpeg2 file.

Below is a shot of what GSpot sees. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hansen said:


> Thanks. Sorry about the wrong forum.
> 
> Anyone know if the orignal files out of the camcorder are AVCHD. will TVersity transcode them to work on media player for HR20?


With the correct directshow filters it will transcode anything to a correct format. However it will not be the same quality as the original recording. TVersity can be configured to keep the same quality and I believe the highest resolution camcorders are hitting 16 Mbps, which would probably translate to somewhere in the range of 30-40 Mbps MPEG2. By default the HR20 profile in TVersity has a target of 8Mbps - and the HR20 has difficulty with much over that.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> With the correct directshow filters it will transcode anything to a correct format. However it will not be the same quality as the original recording. TVersity can be configured to keep the same quality and I believe the highest resolution camcorders are hitting 16 Mbps, which would probably translate to somewhere in the range of 30-40 Mbps MPEG2. By default the HR20 profile in TVersity has a target of 8Mbps - and the HR20 has difficulty with much over that.


Thanks. It kind of sounds like, for now, going with a HD camcorder will not provide results that are HD quaility when going from PC to HR20. In that case, would I just be better for now buying a SD camcorder and waiting until down the road for buying an HD camcorder...since it sounds like I really won't be able to view the HD quaility video (unless I either plug camera into TV or plug computer directly into TV? Is that correct?


----------



## rajeshh (Sep 11, 2007)

Hansen said:


> Thanks. It kind of sounds like, for now, going with a HD camcorder will not provide results that are HD quaility when going from PC to HR20. In that case, would I just be better for now buying a SD camcorder and waiting until down the road for buying an HD camcorder...since it sounds like I really won't be able to view the HD quaility video (unless I either plug camera into TV or plug computer directly into TV? Is that correct?


It depends. I have the Sanyo Xacti 700, which actually has a base that can connect to USB 2.0 hard drive, and can transfer your videos from the card in the camcorder to the hard drive and has a HDMI out as well, so you can connect that to the TV. It does need the camera in the base to read stuff from the harddrive and play to the TV, but allows for an easy way to transfer stuff without needing a PC.


----------

